
An AI Epidemiologist Sent the First Warnings of the Wuhan Virus - colund
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-epidemiologist-wuhan-public-health-warnings/
======
ksaj
Discovering Li Wenliang's original posts (the _actual_ first warnings) doesn't
seem like much of an AI breakthrough, especially when the technology used was
essentially Google Alert on keywords. Maybe the real story is that their
search engine picked up the story even while Chinese censorship was kicking
in. Here's a report about how the censorship aspect is still occurring:
[https://nationalpost.com/news/world/chinese-government-
censo...](https://nationalpost.com/news/world/chinese-government-censor-li-
wenliang-dead-weibo-wechat-coronavirus)

This so-called AI article seems like a shameful way to steal credit from whom
credit is actually due.

